# Mill Lane WMC - South Kirkby - Feb 2017



## Hippie Alien (Feb 5, 2017)

Can't find any history on this place, all I can find out is that it has just recently shut and has pending planning permission to be turned in 14 three storey houses. 

*Pics: *


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 5, 2017)

Nicely photographed. Must have been closed just recently. The trophies are still there, darts seems to be most popular there. Was there a body rolled up inside the carpet? The building is fine, so why turn it into apartments?


----------



## joe roberts (Feb 5, 2017)

Great report. I bet that building could tell a story.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## smiler (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like you got to spend some time nosing about HA, paid off though, you shot a lovely set of pics, I enjoyed them, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Feb 5, 2017)

Great set that. Real atmosphere to the place and wonderfully captured. See the metal faeries have done the rounds...


----------

